# Easy desktop organization



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

A new way of working with the items on your desktop, Bumptop.
While it was designed with touch screens in mind, it works equally well with a mouse and scrollwheel.

Look at a video here: 



, you will be amazed, and probably want it.
Here is the website: http://bumptop.com/, where you can download the FREE version,
but the Pro (more featured) version is just $29.

Right now it is Windows only, but Mac and Linux versions are being considered.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Dup of:

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/826657-easy-desktop-organization.html

FYI, Site rules:


> *Multiple Postings -* It is simply not acceptable to post your question more than once, or to post it in more than one forum. Choose the forum that your question or post best fits in, and place it there and only there. If, after posting, you feel it should be in another forum, use the "Report Thread" button at the bottom of the post and we'll move it. We also reserve the right to move posts to other forums and delete duplicates.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

bumptop is hardly new. Sucks besides that, IMHO.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

duplicate deleted


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow does this program requires some thing like a large graphic card or an higher type of OS?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

casper0191 said:


> Wow does this program requires some thing like a large graphic card or an higher type of OS?


"Minimum Requirements
A 32-bit or 64-bit version of Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7, with latest service packs 
A Pentium 4/Celeron 1.8GHz or Athlon XP/Sempron 2200+ or desktop/mobile equivalent
Minimum 1GB system memory
15 MB available hard disk space.
Intel 915 integrated graphics or Nvidia GeForce 6200 or ATI X300 or better with updated drivers
OpenGL 2.0 driver support required (may require additional drivers available at bumptop.com/drivers)
Internet connection required for activation"
http://bumptop.com/download.php

It is a window manager and has been around for a while.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Agh. So my system really ain't enough for it. Geez what a waste.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, I'd never seen this before. I might have to try it out at home (on my more powerful computer.  )


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

casper0191 said:


> Agh. So my system really ain't enough for it. Geez what a waste.


The requirements are not that high, just what are you using?
Besides, many times the requirements are stated a bit more than what is truly needed. You might just try it and see if it works adequately.

I haven't tried it yet, myself (just tied up a bit with a couple other issues) but I will be trying it soon.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

IMiteBable2help said:


> bumptop is hardly new. Sucks besides that, IMHO.


As far as I can determine a downloadable version of Bumptop is just one year old, and that was a very beta (v0.1) introduction. The released (v1.0) seems to have been just released on April 08, 2009, I don't consider that as "hardly old."

While you seem to have already have a bad opinion of Bumptop, it would be very useful to hear why you have this bad opinion.

I have watched a couple videos, so far, and it seems to be very interesting. At one demo, when it was introduced at the TED (Technology, Entertainment, Design) Conference, see "TED Presentation" it seems to have impressed the audience. But, perhaps you have a better idea of how desktops can be more intuitive. What do you suggest? Granted you may not be a developer, and I don't really expect you do have a better solution under your developer's typing finger, but perhaps you have a clue as to what is even better?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A little history

Bump Technologies Inc. is a Toronto, Ontario, Canada-based company that has created and brought to market BumpTop, an innovative 3D user interface enabling natural organization and sharing. The technology was demonstrated at TED, the annual, invitation-only "Technology, Entertainment, Design" conference where the world's leading thinkers and doers gather to find inspiration; based on its success there, it received angel and venture capital funding and *incorporated in 2007*."
http://bumptop.com/about.php

I first heard about it on this site, TSG, shortly after joining.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm not sure who you are directing that to. If it was me, (being that you bolded the *incorporated year*) then what in there is dramatically different from what I said? I too mentioned the TED Presentation, and I even gave a link to it, which is dated March of 2007. But that was a presentation, and not the downloadable software. With that presentation Anand Agarawala, the developer, was able to secure funding for the BumpTop company.

Early Beta version was only in private release as of March 2008. To get that Beta software you had to signup via email, and you were not allowed to share it around.

The openly available v1.0 version of the software just happened this month. As far as I can tell, after reading a lot of the feedback at the BumpTop feedback forum, it looks like it was only a few days ago.

When someone insinuates that something is 'old hat' and no good (IE: "bumptop is hardly new. Sucks besides ...") when the product was only in private release, is hardly constructive. That is like saying that *Time Travel* is hardly new, and it too sucks. But *Time Travel* is in a very limited release, and there are very few testers. When it finally becomes freely available it might not suck so bad, and deserve a fair criticism.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Wasn't directed at anybody. Trying to clear up the fact that they have been here. It wasn't born yesterday or last month.

Some people are leery of brand spanking new companies/technologies. They are not brand spanking new, that's all.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

ChuckE said:


> The requirements are not that high, just what are you using?
> Besides, many times the requirements are stated a bit more than what is truly needed. You might just try it and see if it works adequately.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, myself (just tied up a bit with a couple other issues) but I will be trying it soon.


I'm using a Pentium II 400 MGhz with a 4MB on board video card an a 64mb Ram:down:.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

casper0191 said:


> I'm using a Pentium II 400 MGhz with a 4MB on board video card an a 64mb Ram.


 According to the website: "_BumpTop offers a scalable solution to ensure that every user has a good experience._" Which means that BumpTop will adjust to lowered capabilities with less than optimum equipment. But with your really old PC you are either kidding or you are running an OS like Win98 and I don't think BumpTop will run on Win98 anyway.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Would you believe me if I say that it's running on XP?


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks kind of neat. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

casper0191 said:


> Would you believe me if I say that it's running on XP?


Oh I believe you. I also believe that is a really slow computer when you try to do anything substantial, or several not so substantial things at one time.

Microsoft's minimum hardware recommendation for WinXP is 233MHz (300MHz really is what they want you to have, at least) and 64MB. I have found that Microsoft always low-balls the hardware requirements so as to not "scare off" the people who are considering moving up to a newer OS. But what I have found to be *my minimum recommendation *is twice what MS says as minimum. So, to get anything respectable I would say you should have at least 128MB running on at least a 600MHz PC.

With what you have, you really ought to consider getting more memory. You will find your computer satisfaction go up a fair amount.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

casper0191 said:


> Would you believe me if I say that it's running on XP?


No.
Walking/crawling maybe, running, never.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

ChuckE said:


> Oh I believe you. I also believe that is a really slow computer when you try to do anything substantial, or several not so substantial things at one time.
> 
> Microsoft's minimum hardware recommendation for WinXP is 233MHz (300MHz really is what they want you to have, at least) and 64MB. I have found that Microsoft always low-balls the hardware requirements so as to not "scare off" the people who are considering moving up to a newer OS. But what I have found to be *my minimum recommendation *is twice what MS says as minimum. So, to get anything respectable I would say you should have at least 128MB running on at least a 600MHz PC.
> 
> With what you have, you really ought to consider getting more memory. You will find your computer satisfaction go up a fair amount.


 Well yeah I thought so to that's why i keep on saving up to get my self a proper computer. But any way thanks for information about this program.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

RootbeaR said:


> No.
> Walking/crawling maybe, running, never.


:up: your right about that but hey this PC once became famous you know. Also this thing never over heats because of it's gigantic heat sink. But I also wonder if this PC would go fast if I install a fan on it.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

casper0191 said:


> ... I also wonder if this PC would go fast if I install a fan on it.


If the fan is the blades of a Cessna ... perhaps.


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

also consider "iconoid" and who mentioned hedgehogs?


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

I conoid? What is that ?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

''cool'' ,i think my grandmother would like something like this seeing how many times she needs my help just double clicking on icons ,she's real old school.


----------



## Tymon (Dec 4, 2008)

It's nice and all, but I don't really see the point of this.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, I tried it for one day, and while it was cool, I don't see the point in it. It is just one more interface on what I already have as an organized desktop. For me, I did not see the advantage to go one more step for organization I do not need.

It is cool, though, and I like the idea that other people are thinking about other ways of presenting information. I worked at Xerox from starting back in the 60's (yeah, I am THAT old) and I saw and worked with the beginnings of the mouse, the bit mapped screen, the laser printer, Postscript (Xerox called it Interpress) even the Internet, and all these items were from people tossing around ideas and improvements on other people's ideas.

So, I do applaud the creator of BumpTop.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey i just got an upgrade can it run on 800mhz processor with a 128mb ram ddr400 and has about built video card that is 32mb size?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

It has already been mentioned (see Msg#13) that BumpTop adjusts itself to the capability of your PC. So, I would GUESS that it might, but it might also be somewhat limited.

If you just try it, then you can tell us if it runs or not. If not then just uninstall it.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

alright then thanks... sorry I kind a mis under stood that part. I thought that we are talking about the XP's HEHEHE sorry.


----------

